
I got rejected by Google - woe is me - jcwentz
http://www.eaves.org/blog-archive/000287.html
======
erdos2
One of my student assistants got a Google internship this summer. They asked
him how to clean a coffee maker.

~~~
rsynnott
Well, in the abstract, it's quite a hard problem. If they asked him how to
clean a particular variety of coffee maker, that would be easier. :)

------
Elfan
There was an article in the NY Times a while ago about how Google was shifting
from their "ask crazy CS questions and post puzzles on billboards" interview
process to a more standardizable "algorithmic" one. I'm guessing stories like
this about being asked a standard set of questions of questionable relevance
are the fallout from that transition.

~~~
aston
As I'd heard it, the algorithmic piece would only be used in the case where
they would have normally (with the crazy questions process) passed over the
candidate.

One of the pieces of culture at Google is that everyone wants to make sure
everyone there is smart, so they basically send away anyone they have doubts
about, even if the person's actually genius-level. The test would be a way to,
without subjectivity, indicate some cultural fit that the interviewer by bad
luck missed.

------
mukund
See it this way, Google rejected you and in doing so, its allowing you to grow
and who knows you may start something and become its competitor :) This is
what i say when i get booted out in interviews :D

